# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  WTF! Weird youtube error.. do I have a virus?

## oniman7

500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.

Also, please include the following information in your error report:
xHvsUI5KVXLrUprqZ12ipJkoS9p9wph92pyAXn1cRSi8Bv0gTy  eCMibh8Pda
huq636kzE3EW8R8v63MrwFHyl1lyTsy1XCg49e7J-DEkAZKr8CJPo3r0YyO2
D_EzhCXQ97KxOKnU-VCh9NhooSBztgNjs6_5W7KSCbUAQwQcecA_B5LfY80D
uxgHs22XZ4GcRKpemWSGZu2tqWMe-wZtetgFeulP0IGIajkhObBXXfk6myry
uDulndzjgqLDaOEXF8yAahUFO0JNoeBDFmpTO41gl1ah7viM0m  fw-gNPSSYT
cJ645WSnQmUQu31HrQD7BcEkZUXgnNoBYOtKqnSMnTzqoNoLY3  m0Duu882Oj
3jI00r6mauJqNg

A team of highly trained monkeys?!

By the way, to avoid spam, I cut out 80&#37; of the code there. It's a huge wall of text.
Link to the error ( hope it works ) EDIT: it sends me to the actual youtube page now.

----------


## Jeff777

Obviously you're new to this _slightly_ new concept called a "joke".  Websites do that sometimes.  The 500 internal server report gets dull after a while so they (this isn't a youtube original) decided to make the error report slightly more interesting to read.  Though if you really believed you had an error or virus, this should have gone in tech talk.

----------


## oniman7

No, I didn't truly believe I had a virus... it was just a nagging suspicion. I've never seen a website do that before, I thought they would be a bit more proffesional.

----------


## Xox

heh, I got that too the other day. Made me chuckle.

----------


## oniman7

It was back to normal though... Finally, a company makes a joke at their own expense.

----------


## Jeff777

> I thought they would be a bit more proffesional.



Are you kidding?  It's youtube dude.  When has youtube EVER been straight seriuz bizness?

This is what you should have done...





> Made me chuckle.



There ya go.   :tongue2:

----------


## oniman7

I laughed at first too. I just thought it was worth sharing. BY the way, who moved it to Tech Talk?

----------


## ClouD

DV has some interesting errors.

Some are quite funny.

----------


## ninja9578

The "Internal error" part tells this monkey that it was a problem on Youtube's end, not yours.  Just try it again.

----------


## oniman7

@ ClouD: Errors such as...?

@Ninja: I know. I went back and searched again, and it worked. Yes, I get the joke.

----------


## ClouD

Such as,





> _Sorry, no matter how much you try, you can not ignore yourself._



and,




> _After much intense calculation, it has been decided that your thread is already in the forum that you wish to move it to.
> 
> Deep Thought should be jealous._



There's others, I am too lazy to find k.

----------


## Man of Steel

I love the second one. I appreciate such obscure references.

----------


## oniman7

I'm glad you do, because I don't get it.

----------


## dsr

oniman7, it's a chess reference. Deep Thought is a chess engine that performs many calculations per second...

----------


## oniman7

I see. I've never heard of that program.

----------


## Xaqaria

> oniman7, it's a chess reference. Deep Thought is a chess engine that performs many calculations per second...



NOPE! Maybe it is now, but I'm fairly confident that this message and the supposed chess engine are both making reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

----------


## dsr

Oh, haha, thanks for clarifying. I never read the book.  ::D:  The $42 price tag was a bit steep.

----------


## oniman7

42... is that another reference?

EDIT: Oh, right! Deep thought is the machine in Hitchiker's guide that calculated the answer to life, right?

----------


## Man of Steel

> NOPE! Maybe it is now, but I'm fairly confident that this message and the supposed chess engine are both making reference to The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.







> 42... is that another reference?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, right! Deep thought is the machine in Hitchiker's guide that calculated the answer to life, right?



 ::rolllaugh:: 

Yeah, dsr, it's a HHGttG reference.  ::chuckle:: 

And yes, oniman, that's the one.

----------

